# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Bad Katie

## tammyy2j

From the Press Association

Emmerdale fans are in for a treat in the coming months, actress Sammy Winward has revealed.

The star, who plays Katie Sugden in the ITV1 soap, hinted that her alter ego is set to shed her nice girl image and go bad.

According to Sky Showbiz, the lass is expecting a baby, but when she doesn't get her own way, she uses the infant as leverage against her enemies.

There's no way she can blame that sort of behaviour on hormones.

----------


## Abbie

Hmm  :Ponder:  This sounds very interesting, confusing but very interesting

----------


## miccisy

I dont really like this storyline. Grayson knows that Perdy can have kids but isnt bothered either way just wants to cause her as much pain as he can. I hope Katy fionds out about Gray and gets her cummupance

----------


## Perdita

I never liked Katie, was glad when she disappeared for a while. I am certainly bored with the storyline and I am sure that it will all end in tears, as it always does in soapland, at the expense of a little innocent baby.  :Angry:  Are happy relationships so boring that scriptwriters will not allow them  :Mad:

----------


## Katy

i never liked Katie either, she was all right as a school girl with Ollie and that lot but i think her character has definitly ran her time. THeres not a lot more they can do with her.

----------

